# [V] Verkaufe Atelco Gaming PC, ein Jahr Restgarantie in allen Filialen!



## kalloe (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen alten Atelco Gaming PC. Er wurde im Mai '05 gekauft und verfügt daher noch über ein Jahr Restgarantie in allen Atelco Filialen.

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

AMD Athlon64 3500+
AOpen GeForce 6600GT
1024 MB Corsair RAM
250GB Hitachi Festplatte
MSI Mainboard
DVD-Laufwerk & -Brenner

Außerdem habe ich selber noch eine Soundblaster X-Fi dazugekauft und verbaut.

Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Preisvorstellung.

Viele Grüße,

kalloe


----------

